# Is uber plus and uber taxi the same? (This is a type question)



## phoenxix1344 (Nov 19, 2014)

P.s. typo on my question. I meant (this is a ***tip** question. Not type.)


I drive drive for uber plus and black and like most of you, never seen an of this 'automatic tip' they tell the customers about. 

But last week when I recieved my payout, on top top of what I made there was about $20 extra under miscellaneous. It had nothing to do with my fares or toll. It was completely extra. 

And then this week when I went on my dashboard to add up what I've made so far, it actually showed my total tallied up. But there's like $160 extra then then what I calculated. I'm not sure what to make of this? 

I read in another thread that uber taxi is the only one with the option to tip 'in-app' and was wondering if anyone knows of uber taxi is the same as uber plus? 

I know it's updating correctly because after my most recent call, I went back on my dashboard and it properly added the new amount. 

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberPLUS does not have a tip option, only taxi.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

You can edit your title, in thread tools.


----------

